# Beach house repaint



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Heres a beach house I finished (this portion) Thursday - walls / trim / doors main living area / kitchen / dining / entrance hall.

Go back in a month to do bedrooms / bathrooms / basement due to h/o wanting (understandably) to use their summer retreat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ehats the turquoise/ teal color? Sea salt?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Ehats the turquoise/ teal color? Sea salt?


It's a P+L colour called Gunnel though BM mixed it up in the Aura for me.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> It's a P+L colour called Gunnel though BM mixed it up in the Aura for me.


I really like the contrasts between walls and that color on a convex 90º is great giving it great dimensionality. I like it lots. Did you pick it?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> I really like the contrasts between walls and that color on a convex 90º is great giving it great dimensionality. I like it lots. Did you pick it?


Nooooooo my talents lie firmly with putting the stuff on the wall - not choosing what colour it is - she had a designer friend in to do that.

All bathrooms now are in the gunnel colour and the rest of the bedrooms are in the beige (Ventena)


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> Nooooooo my talents lie firmly with putting the stuff on the wall - not choosing what colour it is - she had a designer friend in to do that.
> 
> All bathrooms now are in the gunnel colour and the rest of the bedrooms are in the beige (Ventena)


Just checking. I pick way too many colors and I really like that gunnel from what I can see on the screen. Storing it in the back of ky mind for a rainy day. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just checking. I pick way too many colors and I really like that gunnel from what I can see on the screen. Storing it in the back of ky mind for a rainy day. Thanks!:thumbup:


Oh believe you me I hear ya - as soon as it went on I loved it and so does the ho. Blue is very tough to get right - this one hits the nail firmly on the head.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Ummm.. no pics of the beach? Sheesh.

JK.. looks great in there.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

wje said:


> Ummm.. no pics of the beach? Sheesh.
> 
> JK.. looks great in there.


Was tough enough doing the arched window without gawping constantly at the lake dwellers on their fancy boats all day  Although it did make me laugh that the ho, when she first called for an estimate stated it was "our little cabin".

I think her version of little cabin, and mine, are caverns apart


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> Was tough enough doing the arched window without gawping constantly at the lake dwellers on their fancy boats all day  Although it did make me laugh that the ho, when she first called for an estimate stated it was "our little cabin".
> 
> I think her version of little cabin, and mine, are caverns apart


Everyone's perception of pocket change is different.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Lake front is not beach front


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Lake front is not beach front


Here in central Alberta - we have no sea. The lake this place is situated on is big. It has a sandy beach. And the gated community is called "Lake Braseth Beach". 

I'd say it's a bit of both.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

How long did it take ?... Nice job btw


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> How long did it take ?... Nice job btw


Thanks, 4 days. None of the trim when it was built was sanded / filled or caulked - just put up and left. Originally when I went to price it - it was just for the wall repaint, then as soon as you got through the door it's like - "um you do realise ..................."


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

1 painter, respectable numbers for sure.....


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> 1 painter, respectable numbers for sure.....


Thanks, I'd given 5 days to be sure but put in a long one on the first day to get it all prepped.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

hotwing7 said:


> Here in central Alberta - we have no sea. The lake this place is situated on is big. It has a sandy beach. And the gated community is called "Lake Braseth Beach".
> 
> I'd say it's a bit of both.


The beach house looks great Hotwing!:thumbup:

I was thrown off by a beach house with a basement. Now it all makes sense. :yes:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

you ARE a hotwing! nice job! kinda makes you wanna stay there after it's finished!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks nice. It would look really nice in a house on a beach by the actual ocean


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Looks nice. It would look really nice in a house on a beach by the actual ocean


If I can look out of that window and see the shore line - then look to the horizon and see no land, thats good enough for me


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work! Godda love those beach house job's...


----------

